# September 2019 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Oct 12, 2019)

Congratulations to @kalgra for "Milky Way Badlands."


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 12, 2019)

Amazing photo.. congratulations


----------



## kalgra (Oct 12, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks so much very honored.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2019)

Definitely deserving of the win. Congrats!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 12, 2019)

It is an amazing image. I'd love to see it printed huge!

I can only imagine the experience and effort it takes to make this photo. I see lost sleep, practice, research, failed attempts, bad weather, and finally you created... this!

Very well deserving, congratulations.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 12, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2019)

Beautiful.  Well deserved win!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2019)

Super image' well deserved!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2019)

Congrats on an amazing image and the win!


----------



## Tony744 (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## weepete (Oct 14, 2019)

Well done, it is a cracking shot!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 14, 2019)

Great shot, well done............


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 18, 2019)

Congrats Kris, this is a really great photo.


----------

